# sleeping under bushes all day...



## MikeHere (Jan 12, 2013)

What do you all do when cat sleeps outside all day?

My cat likes to sleep outside under the bushes, what's the best ground prep for her? grass will not grow there, not enough light. fine mulch? bulky mulch? right now it's a mix of old leaves, mulch and dirt and she likes it. Is it ok to sleep on dirt? Not sure I like that. If I put down mulch, I'll try and find a 'natural' wood type. But afraid she'll not like the change. I'm thinking of spraying area with a yard bug spray too.


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Straw. Keeps it dry. Make sure its straw, not hay.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the problem.
There's nothing wrong with good clean soil. My cats prefer to sleep under the bushes in our back yard. It's nice and cool and keeps them out of trouble.
She wouldn't pick a spot if it were covered in creepy crawlies either, so in my opinion the worse thing out there is the potential bug spray!!
You should avoid using any pesticides in the areas your cat has access to.
As long as she gets regular flea treatment why don't you just let her be?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If you're in FL as your username suggests, she probably likes the cool it provides. I think using straw would kind of ruin that for her.

The soil under her and the shade above her offers a temperature comfortable spot to hang out in.

Agree, as long as her flea control is up to date.. why mess with where she enjoys being?


----------

